# A few stacks thoughts anyone?



## davholla (Feb 2, 2016)

This was done by hand 4 images



EF7A926-930stackcaterpillar by davholla2002, on Flickr
And 1 for comparison




EF7A0926caterpillarsingle by davholla2002, on Flickr

2 images



EF7A947-948stackcaterpillar by davholla2002, on Flickr
one of the singles for comparison



EF7A0948caterpillarsingle by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Overread (Feb 14, 2016)

Looking good - handheld stacks are tricky esp on a living moving subject; but looks like you got the effect well!


----------



## nf1 (Feb 15, 2016)

Overread said:


> Looking good - handheld stacks are tricky esp on a living moving subject; but looks like you got the effect well!


My thought as well - very good for a handheld stack!


----------



## davholla (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you both, I don't think the improvement from single to stack is amazing but I think it is there.


----------



## Overread (Feb 16, 2016)

A lot depends on the angle of the shot, in this you've already got a pretty good angle for the depth of field on the subject. A good angle is good to master because many times that one shot you start with with a good angle might be all you get as a keeper (its why I typically try to get one good shot before doing a stack). 

Another thought is that it depends on the aperture you use. Handheld stacking is tricky so often you'll be using a smaller aperture; however if you're very steady or using a tripod you can use a wider aperture; thinner depth of field and more background blurring.

With the latter method you will end up with a very sudden " blur to sharp" line which can look rather fake in the foreground. A way around this is to vary the aperture; to use a small aperture for the first and last shot and then a wider aperture for the middle. It helps smooth the transition.


----------



## davholla (Feb 16, 2016)

Isn't doing this
"A way around this is to vary the aperture; to use a small aperture for the first and last shot and then a wider aperture for the middle."
even harder with stacks, although it is a good idea and I will try it?  BTW I used F16, was that a mistake?


----------



## Overread (Feb 16, 2016)

Dav its no harder nor easier although it is more tricky if you're trying to handhold. Handholding a stack I would say between f8 and f13 or f16*. When handholding you really need that smaller aperture for the greater depth of field on each shot so that you can get overlap.

For on a tripod the method I suggested works because what you're doing is basically giving the stacking software more fore and background data to work with, thus when it blends it gives that smoother transition. Some I know have even done it in stages (f16, f13, f8, f5.6, f2.8 f2.8 etc and then the reverse at the end of the stack). A lot depends on how many shots you can get in the stack. Sometimes I'll do two sets, a rough stack and a finer stack if the subject proves suitable.


----------



## davholla (Feb 16, 2016)

I am thinking of getting stacking software so I can do this with my tablet.  I am waiting for the connector to arrive first.
Connect Canon 7D MK II to a tablet

Saying that I will see if I can change aperture manually first whilst doing a stack.


----------

